# Post Spawn Frustrations



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

You guys still fishing shallow for bass or have you moved deeper. Last couple trips out for me have been frustrating, seem like they would be good days and not a thing. Mostly throwing plastics up shallow and cranks. Last year this time I was killing them on chatterbaits but this year they don't seem to be producing for me. Just wondering where you guys have been finding them.


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

The bite has definitely been rough for me the past few weeks, but I don't know if it has to do with the constant fronts and storms rolling through or the post spawn adjustment period. I did catch a nice 2 pounder last Sunday in maybe 2 fow on a Venom Sweet Dream. Yesterday we saw 3 very nice bass circling each other non stop in very shallow water, but they would not even consider anything we threw at them. Hopefully the weather somewhat settles down soon and the bite picks back up.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

They've been hot and cold for me...most strikes are shallow or top water for me. Buzz bates have been so so, 4" white Berkey Power Tail grubs have been pretty good for me. Good luck.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I know what you mean. It can get tough sometimes. But once they're on the summer pattern for sure, they should be easier to find and catch.

Recently I've taken junk-fishin' to the next level. I've been throwing the whole tackle box at them, but sometimes the only pattern has been that there is no pattern.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Last week, all the bass I caught were shallow and tight to cover. Haven't been out since, but I keep hearing reports topwaters have been producing.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Last year, it was colder than it is this year. The spring patterns held a lot longer last year.

Right now, you are seeing a lot of transient behavior - i.e. no patterns. The bass have left the beds, and have entered something like a post-spawn pattern. Unfortunately, the weather has them scrambled and spread out. I've had some success with topwater over weeds, but they tend to be solitary fish.

It should get better in a few weeks if the weather stays warm. They'll be on their summer patterns and the deep structure patterns will get better. I hope.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I think I may try some late evening/night fishing tonight and see if I can find anything.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

This has always been the toughest time of the year for me to catch bass. Maybe i just get a little psyched out seeing all the schools of fry everywhere and knowing what I'm competing against. Usually rely on the reaction bites now, burning rattletraps or spinnerbaits above the weed lines.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah I think this "goofy" weather we've had has "screwed" with all species of fish not just our beloved bass.So far for me I've gotten most of my bass on either a pop-r ,buzzbait,buzzfrog.Topwaters have been very good to me this year so far.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> Recently I've taken junk-fishin' to the next level. I've been throwing the whole tackle box at them, but sometimes the only pattern has been that there is no pattern.


I for one have resorted to doing the same thing at times.You're correct sir,sometimes the only pattern is there's no pattern.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

the only things that are working for me right now is gulp plastic worms and rooster tails.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have been catching bass at a van dam like pace on senkos wacky rigged on a weedless hook


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Recently, I have been catching them about 20 feet from the shoreline on jigs and semi-shallow running crankbaits. My brother has been catching them on toads and frogs.


----------



## gd9704 (Apr 17, 2010)

Today at my usually good bassin' pond I got skunked....


----------

